# Hackney P2000 12' or 14' ?



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

I am in the market for a new service rig and trying to decide on which length. I don't want to have buyer's remorse by choosing wrong. My only worry about the 14' is if it will drag the rear bumper turning into steep driveways. We currently have an NPR with a 16' box and our bumper drags quite often. I think the shorter wheelbase should help. Thanks for any advise.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a 14' GMC w-4 box truck and have never had it drag but then again I have a lift gate on the back. If it's a steep drive, I usually back in anyways.


----------

